# oem navigation upgrade 2013 altima



## elguero213 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi I was wondering if anybody knew anything about the 2013 Altima I have the oem 4.5 lcd screen with backup camera but would like to upgrade to the factory navigation with touchscreen. Is this an easy upgrade or is this too much of a hassle? I was thinking it should be pretty simple but not sure. Thanks


----------

